# Last SW Visit



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi ladies

Today we have had the birth cert arrive     and our last visit with our SW   Even though our AO was done in December we had a last visit to tie up loose ends but really it was just a coffee and chat.  Feel a bit sad that she is no longer our SW   we have known her for almost 2 yrs and she has been a great support to us throughout the process.

Tonight she said thankyou to us for being such great adopters, she'd thought we would be and she is really happy we have proved her right   I joked that she could have said something during HS to boost our confidence rather than us thinking negative thoughts  

She also came armed with the info we needed to ask.....we have to wait 12 months from AO before we can apply again....so 10 months 2 1/2 weeks to go        Have warned her I will phone on the day of the anniversary of the AO.

Just got to wait now for the lifestory work and final bits from LAC SW and then we are all done until next time.

Seems very strange now...

Love
OT x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Well you are finally there at the end     You spend so much time with the SW OT it is strange when they are finally gone particularly if you get on well with them.  Good news on the timescale front, from what I've read on the 2nd time around thread some LA's make you wait longer to adopt again.

I actually took DD to see our SW yesterday before we went to the library (her office is just next door).  I'd been meaning to do it for ages just so that she could see how much baby girl has grown.  She was really pleased to see us and we stopped for a chat and a drink.  She couldn't believe how much DD had grown.

Enjoy the next 10  months 2 1/2 weeks  

love
Cindy


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Well all I can say is that when the anniversary arrives of the AO and you can apply again I bet she is waiting for you to get in touch and will be eager to take your call!!!

As for having to wait 10 months & 2½ weeks why not just drop her line to say if your ever in the area please feel free to drop in and have a coffee with you....we did this with our DS SW & 12 years......YES 12 years later we are still in contact with her, so it may be then of a journey and a lovely one at that but it doesn't have to be.................we will be shortly seeing our DS SW and its great we get on really well!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Cindy & Andrea

Thanks for replying.  Its great to hear you still see your SWs.  We will probably see quite a bit of ours over time as she has said she'll be going to some of the support groups as they have good topics on over the next 4 months at least and then we have the family day in the summer to look forward to and she'll be there.  We are lucky to have a great adoption support team but up to now it has been our SW who has been there and 'held our hand' so having our hand 'let go' is pretty scary!  though in reality its not going to be much different as they only came round for a chat and coffee!

DS's SW is about to go on Mat leave and has said she will be back in time for us to be matched again.  SHe knows our requirements for #2 and will be looking out for us which I think is really nice of her.

Love
OT x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Well done OT how great to have it all sorted. You are very lucky to be having such a positive prospect of second time around already! We are nearly 2 1/2 years on since Sunshine arrived and are being told it will be another 12 to 18 months before we will be considered again! Sunshine will have to be 4 rising 5! I can't believe rules are so different everywhere.
Enjoy every second as Iam sure you are doing!!!
JD x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey ladies

OT- our last visit with our SW was before court- we saw her at court however that was our good byes then however we did see her that weekend at the units christmas party and then i bumped into her the next day at a shopping centre near her. i miss our SW as she is fab - she is now a friends SW too.

Ref 2nd time round- we have been told our DS who is the youngest needs to be coming up/turing 4 before we can go again thats unless a birth sib comes before then!

it is madness how things are so differant all over

Hugs

Mez
x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi ladies

You'd think they'd all be the same wouldn't you??

DS will be 3yrs 9mths when we re-apply and probably just turned 4 when we get approved if they can start us off straight away.  We do know we only have to do certain bits of the HS again, our checks and referees so it should take too long for that bit.  As we are specifying a girl under the age of 2 next time we know we could have a longer wait to get matched but who knows what children will be in the system then?  I am hoping we will get a child closer to or under 18months though...................

Theres no chance of a birth sibling for us.

JD, I'm sorry you are having delays in getting going again.  Does seem a very long time to have to wait.

Love
OT x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi OT, How wonderful that the birth certificate has arrived    It's great that you get on so well with your sw.  Our sw is fine (she seems very fond of us   ) but I am always aware that sw are "officials" and felt snooped on when mine visits - had a guilty conscience when I didn't need to have    Our visits have ended now except for our court date for AO in March when we will say goodbye.  Had the last visit from ds2's sw here on Wednesday.  As we aren't planning on adopting again, having already got our two children, I don't know how long we would have had to wait.  I know we had to keep ds1 the eldest by at least 2 years under our LA's rules.


----------

